# Zellen verbinden in JTable Ueberschrift



## JVolker (10. Jan 2012)

Hallo

ist es möglich in einer JTable die Überschrift in zwei Zeilen aufzuteilen und die obere zu Verbinden siehe Bild. Ich habe leider nirgends was gefunden vielleicht suche ich mit den "Falschen Begriffen" oder es ist nicht möglich.(was ich nicht glaube).








ist jetzt ein leicht übertriebenes Beispiel aber sowas ähnliches in klein wäre schön wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2012)

'JTable merge/split cells' ist wohl der angebrachte Suchbegriff,
-> 
Java CodeGuru: (none)
und andere


----------



## bERt0r (11. Jan 2012)

Hab unlängst folgendes auf der Javainsel entdeckt: Welcome to Jeppers


----------



## JVolker (14. Jan 2012)

Hallo

erstmal Danke für eure Antworten bin damit auf die Suche gegangen und habe jetzt auch etwas gefunden was genau dem entspricht wie ich es benötige.

Java CodeGuru: (none)

 allerdings erscheint mir dies ziemlich kompliziert. Kann es sein das es mittlerweile etwas einfacher geht?Code stammt ja von 1999. 

Desweiteren bekomme ich das Ding nicht zum laufen da mir glaube ich die Swing Library "jp.gr.java_conf.tame.swing.table" fehlt.

Mir eht es eigentlich nur darum in einer Jtable einen  "Header" mit 2-4 "Sub-Header" zu erzeugen.


----------

